# Lindsay Lohans heißes Philipp Plein-Shooting



## Stefan102 (13 Jan. 2012)

​
Kaum konnte man Lindsay Lohan (25) im amerikanischen Playboy von ihrer schönsten Seite bewundern, setzt die sonstige Skandalnudel noch einen drauf.

Denn kein Geringerer als der Münchener Designer Philipp Plein (33) entschied sich bekanntlich für Lindsay als neues Werbegesicht seiner Modekampagne. „Add glamour and style to your wardrobe“ lautet das Motto des 33-jährigen Modeschöpfers, der bereits mit seinen freizügigen Kampagnen nicht nur in aller Munde, sondern auch in allen Zeitschriften war. Doch damit nicht genug, schließlich wird Philipp und Lindsay ein heißes Techtelmechtel seit ihrer Zusammenarbeit in Mailand nachgesagt. Dabei können sich die tollen Fotos von LiLo durchaus sehen lassen. In kurzen Shorts und hochgeschlossener Bluse posiert der einstige Kinderstar gekonnt auf einem Steg umgeben von Wasser. Kontraste setzt die Kollektion von Philipp mit typisch rockigen Elementen aus Leder und Ketten-Applikationen. Auch für Glamour-Liebhaberinnen hat Philipp einige Roben mit Lindsay in Dschungel-Atmosphäre in Szene gesetzt.

Wir sind gespannt, wie Philipps heiße Ware bei der Masse ankommt, an Publicity dürfte es der kommenden Kollektion jedenfalls nicht mangeln. 
(Quelle: promiflash)

Die Bilder haben wir natürlich auch hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...philipp-pleins-summer-2012-collection-x5.html


----------

